# Cadeau's Reactive Rover Camp



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We are back from Cadeau's summer camp. I posted about it a couple of weeks back that we were going to a training camp for dogs with Reactive Issues at Pat Miller's training center and farm. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/105021-cadeau-goes-boot-camp.html#post1773560

In that thread I mentioned that it was really about training the humans which was a good thing because it was not the best of weekends for Cadeau to do this. His sister Cadie happened to go into her first heat right at the same time, so he has been out of his head and uninterested in anything as boring as treats when he has other priorities. But I felt that I learned a lot even if he was too distracted to participate with his brain. 

The camp was extremely well run. Pat Miller is amazing in her knowledge and her skill with the dogs. For those that may not know she is a reknowned trainer and and writer. She wrote the book on Positive Training and she is a frequent contributor to the Whole Dog Journal. She has a team of assistants that work closely with each canine/human team, so it is a weekend of "nearly" one-on-one attention. 

The focus of the camp is to work on classical conditioning to the things that make your dog reactive. They help you to identify triggers and learn to manage them. They help you to find calming mechanisms. They also teach you about what to do in emergencies. Some of the training includes working on emergency recalls, downs, and escapes. 

The camp includes some time getting the dogs out on the farm for exercise and hikes. Our hikes were in the early morning, but it was still an oppressively hot weekend. Cadeau had never seen so much grass in all his life. (We walk on paved paths usually at home). 









This picture, taken with my cell phone, does not do justice to how dirty he got. I tried to get one of him after we went into the dirt horse arena after he had been swimming in a water bowl, but it didn't come out well. 

Anyway, I think one of the most useful parts of the camp was that after each training session you worked with the trainers who observed you and reflected on what happened. In some cases you even reviewed videos. I found this very useful as a tool in identifying what was working and what was not. 

There was also a lot of focus on ongoing learning. Pat distributed a number of articles as topics came up during the weekend related to our discussions. For example, one interesting article she passed out discussed the link between thyroid issues and reactive behavior. The article showed Maltese as #11 of in the list of breeds with thyroid problems. So I will be testing Cadeau for thyroid. The test recommended goes further than what most doctors use in house. This one is sent out to Dr. Dodds in CA. 

She also had a reading list of required and suggested titles for us as homework. 

Required:

*Don't Shoot the Dog* by Karen Pryor
*Feisty Fido* by Patricia McConnell
*Cautious Canine *by Patricia McConnell
*Dogs are From Neptune* by Jean Donaldson
*The Power of Positive Dog Training* by Pat Miller
*Reality Bites* by Pat Miller (this one is available from her center)
*How to Right a Dog Gone Wrong* by Pam Dennison

Suggested:
*The Culture Clash* by Jean Donaldson
*Click to Calm* by Emma Parsons


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It sounds like it was a very informative and educational weekend! I had no idea about the thyroid being related to a dog being reactive - did you find anything about it in your 'homework'?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I'm always interested in the required reading! It sounds like you had a great weekend. 

Looks like Dodo had some fun too!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like you had one heck of a productive weekend! Cadeau looks adorable even though he's dirty! :wub: 

When you're doing you "homework", can you tell us which books you liked? I'm always up for more reading!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

sounds like a great weekend!! Poor horny Dodo. Making him hike when he'd rather do... uh... other things


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been waiting all week fro this!! Sounds like you got a lot of useful information from the workshop and I like that you can even see a reply of what you were doign to see what works and what doesn't. I've been thinking about a thyroid test for Aolani too ever since I saw on "It's Me or the Dog" that some dogs react in a certain way becuase of thyroid dysfunction. Well, I'll certainly be doing the homework she gave you guys. I bet you really enjoyed watching Cadeau enjoy himself out in the farm. I love watching pups run free in nature. Did he interact with any other dogs?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a great weekend! Oh I wish I could take Zoe there. Maybe someday soon I can.

And I've seen those same dirty feet/legs on my Zoe many MANY times after picking her up at G'ma and G'pa's. lol There response is always the same...but she was having so much fun! lol I'm betting Cadeau was on cloud 9 getting dirty.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sounds like a good weekend!!
and by the looks of it Cadeau sure had fun!!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I could use your knowledge for a few of mine.....I won't mention names..

Abbey and Tink......whoops.....:blush:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

wow, carina, it sounds like an amazing weekend! i am jealous, i wish we lived closer to pat miller. the picture of dodo gave me a heart attack, though, lol. did you give him foot baths each night afterwards?

btw, we are going to see dr. dodds later this month for our annual bloodwork and thyroid check.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> We are back from Cadeau's summer camp. I posted about it a couple of weeks back that we were going to a training camp for dogs with Reactive Issues at Pat Miller's training center and farm.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/105021-cadeau-goes-boot-camp.html#post1773560
> 
> ...


 
WONDERFUL Carina!!! This thread is right up my alley ))) I've studied with Patrcia McConnell and Jean Donaldosn..and love Emma Parson's book. The only thing I would ad to MUST HAVE'S is anything by Turid Rugaas (re: Calming Signals). 

Love Mr. Cadeau in the front seat.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Carina, I'm so glad you made time to share this. Even though Dodo had other things on his mind, that pic looks like he still managed to enjoy himself!!




maltsnme said:


> WONDERFUL Carina!!! This thread is right up my alley ))) I've studied with Patrcia McConnell and Jean Donaldosn..and love Emma Parson's book. The only thing I would ad to MUST HAVE'S is anything by Turid Rugaas (re: Calming Signals).
> 
> Love Mr. Cadeau in the front seat.


Agree!! - I have 'Calming Signals' and a couple of others of hers, and found them to be VERY informative.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my gosh look @ how cute Cadeau looks! He put in a full weekend. It sounds like a very informative weekend. So are you glad you went? Do you think it'll ultimately help Cadeau with his reactivity?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you love Calming Signals check our Patricia McConnell's For the Love of the Dog.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Carina is sounds wonderful. So how is it going. Is it a lot of behavior mod?
I love the picture in the front seat. I think i would have died if Moxie had to hike in full coat! (right Tami Z!) Let along go swimming!..LOL (I know Jackie, I'm a winnie!) 

Keep us posted on how your training is going. Hugs to dodo.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, what an amazing program you went to. It sounds wonderful. I hope it taught you a few things, as well as Cadeau.


----------

